# Dealing with wimpy husbands.



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

99% of my customers are women. I work for my wife as she is the business owner. All I can say is, women talk tough but it's all show. At least the one's I work with.


----------



## InspectorD (Jul 6, 2007)

Chris G said:


> I think men who are bullied by their wives are my new *least* favourite client. The wives seem to treat them as whining messengers. It sucks.


You just described my landlord!


----------



## bob_cntrctr (Jan 30, 2008)

Ya got several scenarios.

One, the regular guys who really couldn't care less. All this house-primping, it's for the girls. Ice-blue granite versus white quartz counter-tops??? Who gives a sh*t as long as the fridge keeps the beer cold and the oven cooks my dinner right. Just make the wife happy and I'll get some Saturday night. That's why the wife seems to be 'in control'.

But then you have these other guys:



nlgutters said:


> i had a customer 3 years ago....She starts screaming and swearing calling him every name in the book after shes done screaming out the window at him i thought he was gonna cry he just stood there in awe. He went in the house and never saw him again. I dont know how he lived like that but seemed quite used to it ...


and, as much as we like to make fun of them, it's really a serious issue. 

Imagine those stories reversed - she does some little thing he disapproves of and he reams her out in public 'til she's almost in tears, then she skulks back into the house to find 'her place'. Or she's so terrified she may make some decision he dislikes that she's incapable of making one without consulting him...Ah, THEN there'd be legions of women's groups ready to raise the abusive husband flags, pointing out how years of subtle, and not so subtle, emotional and psychological abuse had stripped this poor woman of her self-respect, and we'd all dutifully parrot our politically-correct disdain of abusive men.....

...but when the shoe is on the other foot - ho ho ha ha - a hen-pecked whimpy guy is either just a pain or a good laugh.....


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

Just look at all the popular sit-coms and stuff.They really portray most women as the strong ones or heros or more intelligent than thier sloth husbands.What a joke.I get my wifes input on evrything out of love and respect,but I make the final decisions on 99% of things,and most of the time we both agree. If it is something one or the other is fairly adamant about then we let it go.It works for us.I don't know what happened to men,and don't get me started on all the kids up to 30ish still living at home.


----------



## pm_sup (Feb 19, 2007)

I'll share a quick one;

I used to do a lot of client walk through inspections, when they view their suites/homes.

I was doing one particular unit, they had Mom, Dad and the young couple who was moving in.

Dad had a level with him (god you have to love those guys)

Anyway the young woman (who was kinda cute) was pointing out her deficiencies to me, when the husband piped up.

"What about this -honey-" pointing to a bit of missing grout or caulking

I'll never forget the reply;

"Shut up, I'm talking to -The Man-!"

LOL I nearly choked on my tongue


----------

